# Are you kidding....



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

This has been circulating facebook. Thoughts? 

I personally don't care how much you "trust" your dog, this is a VERY small child, in a dog's dish. NOt only do I think it's dangerous, I think idiots seeing it will think it's cute and continue the, "what-cute-things-can-I-film-my-dog-putting-up-with-from-my-children" trend on FB that drives me bonkers.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152209814785872


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

There's a LINE people! And you have blown by it with reckless abandon! 

Anytime I see a video like this I can't even see cute, I just see hospitalization waiting to happen. I hate it when I get a person that wants to show me how impressive it is that they can jerk food out of their dog's mouth without the dog biting them. Sure. Be a jerk to your dog. I know my dog wouldn't care either, but I respect him enough not to put him through that BS.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Must admit I couldn't help smiling at that.....:blush:


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

That sends my heart straight into my throat.

These are the same people that claim "the dog snapped, completely unprovoked!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Keeno Beano (Jul 19, 2014)

This video scares the c..p out of me. To me it is a terrible event waiting to happen. Also do not push your luck with the beagle in the video either. I have had beagles ( and still do) all my life and they also can be very nasty when it comes to food as any dog has that potential. Gosh people that precious child.....:shocked:


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Hideously stupid, yes. Impossible, no. I have had GSDs and at least one GSD cross who were like that. Whatever the baby did was fine with them! It's not that we set such things in motion, but with dogs and kids, you can't watch them every single second. That video looks like someone set it up, however. Stupid, stupid. Still, I would definitely be more afraid of the beagle snapping at that poor baby than the GSD. 

Susan


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

sparra said:


> Must admit I couldn't help smiling at that.....:blush:


I smiled too and I have pictures of my kids sitting on the dog and other cringe worthy things long before facebook. I don't think you can blame facebook for that. Its just kind of instinctual... Kids and dogs do something cute, grab the camera.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Hideously stupid, yes. Impossible, no. I have had GSDs and at least one GSD cross who were like that. Whatever the baby did was fine with them! It's not that we set such things in motion, but with dogs and kids, you can't watch them every single second. That video looks like someone set it up, however. Stupid, stupid. Still, I would definitely be more afraid of the beagle snapping at that poor baby than the GSD.
> 
> Susan


My first thought when I seen the video was the beagle in this case would or could be the issue. He didn't look to thrilled.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

The dog seems to be a very good and tolerant type of dog. I wouldn't put my hands in my dogs' food or tease them like that but a couple of times I would take the bowl away from them while feeding to put more food in there. It never bothered them one bit. But yeah, like others have said, it made me smile.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I have never had a snappy-about-my-food-dog. And all my GSDs love kids---- BUT ARE YOU KIDDING????? You never know. You would endanger a child's life for what??? A few minutes of stupid fame on-line? You shouldn't have children or dogs for that matter.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

what an idiot


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> These are the same people that claim "the dog snapped, completely unprovoked!"


Lol yep and kill the dog.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

"It's all fun and games until someone gets hurt" right?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

one more point about this. people love to show off how special they are and how much they can get away with with their dogs. 
no one is special. dogs were bred and selected for thousands of years of domestication to be non aggressive to their owners amongst other things. 

so if you have a dog thst lets you do anything you want - you aren't special. do that to a wolf - then I might say you're special. dog - you have a good dog that's a result of thousands of years of skilled people selecting for certain traits. not your accomplishment. nothing to brag about.


ETA besides, as someone said. it's just dumb. showing your power where the dog can't win. he reacts - he gets punished and put down. disgusting. I hate it when people abuse those thst can't fight back.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I think its cute


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

It's all cute until someone gets bitten.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Most of the comments are all right on. This one is pure gold though: 

"All the comments about how well trained the dog is , well my dog is well trained, he is also well house trained, but very occasionally he will take a s#‪#‎t‬ on the floor!! Could have an upset tummy or whatever but my point is you cannot know 100% of dogs 100% of the time!!! Totally irresponsible video"


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

RocketDog said:


> Most of the comments are all right on. This one is pure gold though:
> 
> "All the comments about how well trained the dog is , well my dog is well trained, he is also well house trained, but very occasionally he will take a s#‪#‎t‬ on the floor!! Could have an upset tummy or whatever but my point is you cannot know 100% of dogs 100% of the time!!! Totally irresponsible video"


lolol yeah pure gold 
but nice analogy))))


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

lalachka said:


> one more point about this. people love to show off how special they are and how much they can get away with with their dogs.
> no one is special. dogs were bred and selected for thousands of years of domestication to be non aggressive to their owners amongst other things.
> 
> so if you have a dog thst lets you do anything you want - you aren't special. do that to a wolf - then I might say you're special. dog - you have a good dog that's a result of thousands of years of skilled people selecting for certain traits. not your accomplishment. nothing to brag about.
> ...


So what would your dog do in this situation? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

llombardo said:


> So what would your dog do in this situation? Just out of curiosity.


I've never tried so I don't know. if this was my kid he probably wouldn't do anything. he's really affectionate and lets us get away with anything.
I've stuck my hands down his throat many times when he tried swallowing some food outside. 
also, I've held his bones for him when I thought he was struggling with getting the meat and stuff off him.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Hideously stupid, yes. Impossible, no. I have had GSDs and at least one GSD cross who were like that. Whatever the baby did was fine with them! It's not that we set such things in motion, but with dogs and kids, you can't watch them every single second. That video looks like someone set it up, however. Stupid, stupid. Still, I would definitely be more afraid of the beagle snapping at that poor baby than the GSD.
> 
> Susan


Susan - You nailed that. I never played these games with my kids, but I could totally see my old GSD being fine. She was always fine with whatever the kids did. Beagle? Totally different story. I grew up with a beagle and currently have a beagle mix. They can be snarky little dogs, are chow hounds, and do NOT like their food messed with. Beware the beagle. LOL!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Some GSDs are food aggressive, some are not. Mine would not have a problem with the baby doing that. Not at all. Today the little girls were feeding a very hungry bitch, and they really don't know the girls that well. And Elena was starting to give her the food than showing me how much and asking if it is enough, and I am saying, give it to her, she's hungry, LOL. But they are not going to bite the child over the food.

Not every dog out there is food aggressive or intolerant of babies/children/other dogs. And having two dogs eating in close proximity tends to suggest that the dog is not FA. 

But I would worry about the salmonella and other garbage so many dog foods tend to harbor. When the girls feed the dogs for me, we all wash with soap afterwards. Dog food is yucky. 

I let the girls give the dogs raw chicken, cheese, and other high value treats. I teach the dogs to take treats gently. And I remind the girls to tell the dog to take it gently. Especially if you live with the child and raised the dog, you could tell if the dog is likely to attack the baby.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

selzer said:


> Some GSDs are food aggressive, some are not. Mine would not have a problem with the baby doing that. Not at all. Today the little girls were feeding a very hungry bitch, and they really don't know the girls that well. And Elena was starting to give her the food than showing me how much and asking if it is enough, and I am saying, give it to her, she's hungry, LOL. But they are not going to bite the child over the food.
> 
> Not every dog out there is food aggressive or intolerant of babies/children/other dogs. And having two dogs eating in close proximity tends to suggest that the dog is not FA.
> 
> ...


I agree. All of mine would have no problem with it. It's an interesting observation about the two dogs eating close together. I think the same way. All of mine eat within a couple feet of each other and respect each other. Midnite will lay there and wait for Misty(my oldest) to walk away, because he knows she never finishes and he gets the rest. I'm on to him and feed him less in his bowl I just had a one year old over that just started walking. He got lots of kisses, gave treats, and attempted to throw the ball to them. He couldn't quite get the ball to go and the dogs gently took it and he just laughed, which caused more kisses.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/3xHneHM.gif

Here's an even better one....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

none of mine would have a problem with this, however, I don't want my dogs messing in my food dish, I give them the same respect and no one messes in theirs.


----------

